# 1/48 Lancaster Grand Slam Build - seeking info on covered turret fairings



## ghensgen (Apr 1, 2011)

Dear Fellow Members, 

I am seeking info or photos pertaining to the Grand Slam machine - particularly if/when the upper turret fairing area was painted camouflage or not after removal. I've seen photos of ONE aircraft - YZ-C where this area was not camouflage. Some have assumed it was bare metal, and I wonder if it was actually Interior Green or some other primer color. 

In YZ-P, on the other hand, it was painted camouflage, but we know that this aircraft had a completely different upper-lower paint scheme, in contrast to the aircraft that had the traditional black undersides like YZ-S. 

Any insight you can provide for machines is greatly appreciated. Will post pics of the finished product as soon as its done. 

Thanks so much


----------

